# KAVA KAVA



## MidnightRambler (May 5, 2007)

I was hesitant at first after all of the problems that Kava Kava could cause to the liver, but that's usually with people who have or have had liver problems. I tried it today, in the form of a liquid (more like goop) capsule that I broke open and put into hot water to make a tea. I did lick some of the residue off of my fingers, and I attribute the really fast onset (<5 min) to the fact that I'm very small coupled with the fact that I had some directly, I didn't have to digest the cap. Anyway, it is unbelievable. I had it at 3:45 and it is now 5:14 and seems to be wearing off a bit, that's the only drawback- short duration. But I feel totally motivated, energetic and relaxed at the same time. If I wanna sit back and chill I can, and if I want to get up I'm really eager to do so. It's like my mind will go in any direction I want it to go. I feel very social, but have no one to talk to :-(. Im pretty sure that it's beyond placebo effect.

I really like Kava, you can buy it OTC at a lot of health food stores (at least in America, I don't know about other countries). But DO NOT take it if you're taking prescription meds, make sure to ask your doctor if you are. Same goes if you have or have had liver problems.. I know I sound like a warning label, but Kava is relatively dangerous so look it up before you try it. I like it though, I'd definitely suggest it.


----------



## NeverToBeBroken (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi

What makes you think Kava is "relatively Dangerous"?

From my research the only side effect of kava noted is that of excessive consumption which can lead to a scaly dry skin of sorts which clears up once you stop drinking Kava.

Also the reports of liver damage were actually false reports and have since been de-bunked by the scientific community. The likely culprits being pharmaceutical companies who are scared of losing revenue from drug sales once the benefits of kava become widely known.

I have yet to try Kava as my DP/DR was brought about by cannabis use (non regular smoker too!), but is sustained by anxiety, so naturally I remain weary about using other such herbs and plants. Perhaps after I have done more research into its compounds and effects I may try it as so far the reports I have read about its effects on anxiety have been nothing short of amazing.


----------

